

Free startup launch party in DC - amasing
http://www.eventstir.com/events/free-launch-party-celebration
Just launched our DC startups new website. Please feel free to join us at this free happy hour!
======
RDDavies
Thanks a bunch for the invite, I'm booked up on Friday but would love to meet
with you all sometime! It's great to see activity in the DC Startup community.

------
mpxl
Thanks for the invite!

------
havoc2005
I'll be there

